# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tìm mua máy như này các cụ mách em với

## hatgo.net

Hi cả nhà mình là Vương thành viên mới 
Mình muốn khoan lỗ loại hạt tiết diện không đều

Có cái mẫu máy như này các cụ xem hộ mua hoắc CHẾ ntn nhé


Cách khoan của em đang dùng
https://www.facebook.com/demhatgooto...1?pnref=storyv

Các cụ thạo về cơ khí hộ em chút nhé
Số e 0936770608
em ở Thường tín Hà nội

Thank cả nhà

----------


## chanvl

Tiết diện không đều theo ý bác là viên to viên nhỏ ah hay như nào?

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Hi cả nhà mình là Vương thành viên mới 
> Mình muốn khoan lỗ loại hạt tiết diện không đều
> 
> Có cái mẫu máy như này các cụ xem hộ mua hoắc CHẾ ntn nhé
> 
> 
> Cách khoan của em đang dùng
> https://www.facebook.com/demhatgooto...1?pnref=storyv
> 
> ...


em thấy bác khoan tay nhanh hơn chế cái máy ấy ... còn chế cái máy tự cấp phôi vào tự khoang e nghĩ chắc đc nhưng vấn đề ở đây là cái hạt gổ của bác hình thoi chứ k phải hình tròn nên cấp phôi tự động vào hơi căng !

----------

